# hooks for egg sacs???



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

what hooks should i use for egg sacs? i baught some eagle claw #8 and plan to cut off the snell ?


----------



## corndawg (Oct 24, 2007)

Id suggest using Daiichi bronze #4250 egg hook in a size 10, never had one break on me yet. If you dont want to spend the money go with Mustad or Gamakatsu. Stay away from any wire type hooks and save those eagle claw hooks for crappies.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

The Blackbird hooks are super strong, but all sizes are essentially one up (if you normally use 8's, you'll want 10's). My personal favorite hooks are Kamasan Wide Gape, #8.


----------



## OldSteelGuy (Dec 13, 2008)

Don't be afraid to go smaller and use #12's. The last three steelhead I caught last week were on #12 Blackbirds. The smaller the better for me.

OldSteelGuy


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

freyed
An octapus type about #10 will work a little better for you then the cut off snell.
reo


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

For a good egg sack hook I look for something with a short shank, a wide gape, strong (no wire hooks!), and chemically sharpened. These Raven Specimen Wide Gape hooks in size 12 and black are my favorite http://www.anglersinternational.com/specimen_wide_gape.htm. You can find these as well as other styles of Raven and other high quality egg sack hooks at Erie Outfitters http://www.erieoutfitters.com/.

John


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Raven #14 are my choice....stay away from Eagle Claw.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

this is the best i can get w/o driving 30 miles. and they have an 18 inch flourocarbon leader attached too.


----------

